# Purdy purple and lots of girly pink room stuff =p



## -x-buttercup-x- (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok so this is a FOTD/haul post, I went shopping for my room today, and it was quite hot and sunny so wanted to keep it quite subtle, didn't get the chance to get many good photos because I was in a rush
















































I went shopping for stuff my new room today, me and my bro are swapping, apparently its only fair I get the smallest room because I'll be at uni most of the time. I'm going for the Shabby Chic feel

CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS

First, from Rosebys I got all the boring stuff, valance, sheets, and some tab top voile white curtains. I also got my duvet cover (pics 1 and 2) and my new light (pic 3) 










From ASDA I got a pink candle with roses on it, a pinky spotty vase and 2 strands of pearls and petals, I'm going to put them around my room where the coving should be, I don't get it in my new room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:










From Au Naturale I got 4 hat boxes (pics 1 and 2), some pretty candles (pics 3,4,5), a perfume bottle type thing (pic 6), a windchime (pic 7) and it was BOGOF on Audrey Hepburn boxes (pic8)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 6, 2006)

I have to say the stuff for u room is sooooooooo pretty, and u look sooooooo pretty as well,


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 6, 2006)

Very dezent and pretty.


----------



## Midgard (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks great with your eye color!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 6, 2006)

The purple looks great with your eyes! Good job.


----------



## delovely (Aug 6, 2006)

pretty!! I love the scheme for your room.


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 6, 2006)

this looks so fresh and pretty! i love it!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Aug 6, 2006)

You are too cute!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 6, 2006)

soft and lovely as usual buttercup!
a nice green liner would llok great with that eye too!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 6, 2006)

it looks really pretty! i love that lamp shade and the box at the end


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2006)

GAH!!! 
Purple is gorgeous on you and I LOOOOOBs the bedroom stuff!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 6, 2006)

i like your look! you're making me wanna go out and buy things for my room now lol


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 6, 2006)

Very nice. What blush have you used?


----------



## Shanti (Aug 6, 2006)

Very pretty. What lipgloss did you use?


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks ladies 

The lipgloss is maybelline shinylicious gloss in sungar plum and the blush is bourjois 33 lilas d'or.

For the eyes I used violet pigment as the liner, shimmertime on my brow bone, and two purple bourjois shadows on my lid, don't know the name because they've worn off =p. Using them just proved to me how amazing MAC is, it was so difficult to get any colour payoff


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 10, 2006)

the mu is so pretty, so you are


----------



## Kim. (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful. What do you use in your eyebrows?


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 13, 2006)

Gorgeous colours! The purple liner makes your eyes look amazing!!
I love all the stuff you bought for your room, so pretty and girlie!


----------

